# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Zorgen

## Stonaar

Hey allemaal

Heb mij hier even geregistreerd omdat iemand van jullie mij misschien wat geruster kan stellen. Om mij kort voor te stellen, ik ben een 24 jarige Belgische jongen en ik rook niet, maar rook wel enkele jointjes per dag.

Ik heb al enkele maanden een vreemd gevoel aan mijn longen, maar dit was niets storends dus heb ik dit eigenlijk ook genegeerd. Nu, sinds deze week heb ik een druk op mijn borstkas (niet echt pijn, gewoon een druk), in het midden, en ben ik zeer kortademig en heb ik problemen met ademhalen. Ik heb al enkele jaren een rokerskuch (hoest is veel gezegd) en deze is niet verergerd sinds ik de andere symptomen heb. Ook hoest ik geen slijmen ofzo op. Wat me wel opvalt is dat als ik rechtopzit dat ik gemakkelijker kan ademen dan als ik platlig. Ook kan ik, alhoewel ik ademhalingsproblemen heb, toch nog steeds veel lucht binnenzuigen als ik wil.

Mijn grootvader is 2 weken geleden overleden na een lange strijd tegen longkanker op 86-jarige leeftijd, en hij rookte al sinds zijn 20 jaar. Mijn moeder rookt ook al meer dan 30 jaar en haar longen zijn in perfecte staat. Longproblemen komen niet direct voor binnen onze familie.

Ik ben bang om naar de dokter te gaan, maar maandag ga ik er toch langs. Ik maak mij nu zorgen omdat ik paranoid aan het worden ben dat het kanker ofzo zou kunnen zijn, ik weet het niet.

Heeft er iemand van jullie een idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? Of soortgelijke ervaringen?

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

Allereerst wil ik zeggen dat ik het idd verstandig vind dat je even langs je huisarts gaat. Je schrijft dat je opa 2 weken geleden is overleden, en het kan natuurlijk zijn dat je er van binnen op de één of andere manier zo meezit, dat je deze klachten krijgt. Soort van hyperventilatie zeg maar. Je klachten die je omschrijft: druk op de borst, kortademig, komen ook geregeld bij hyperventilatie voor. Waar ik ook aan denk als ik je verhaal lees is aan een longembolie. Ook dan heb je last van deze klachten. Ik ben hier bang voor omdat je schrijft dat je problemen hebt met ademhalen en als je zit gaat dat makkelijker dan als je plat ligt. Natuurlijk ben ik geen dokter, dus ik gok ook maar wat, maar het is hoe dan ook verstandig langs de dokter te gaan. Ik wens je alvast sterkte voor een maandag en laat het nog ff weten. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------

